# Im an Interior Designer can I land a job in NZ



## parish_hipon (Apr 8, 2011)

Greetings all! im new here. im currently working in singapore but im planning to migrate somewhere. i was thinking between canada and new zealand, so first ill do my research about nz. Can i just ask you guys is it advisable for me to look for a job in New zealand my field of work is interior designer. I do not know if in nz there are lots of job openings for an id, so im asking here maybe somebody can give me any info about this. thanks advance if anyone will reply.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

It doesn't sound like something that's on the skills lists for New Zealand. Do you have something else you could use?


----------

